# Florasan-D: Probiotic Effective for IBS and Eradicates SIBO



## JonSnow

http://www.gastroendonews.com/In-the-News/Article/03-16/Probiotic-Effective-for-IBS-and-Eradicates-SIBO/35500

Summary: A Russian team has created a probiotic that has reduced symptoms of both IBS-C and IBS-D and completely eradicated SIBO.


----------



## joao370

hello , it was very hard but i discover the compositin of it .

Bifidobacterium bifidum at least 1x10 9 cfu;

Bifidobacterium longum, at least , 1x10 9 UFC;

Bifidobacterium infantis, at least, 1x10 9 cfu;

Lactobacillus rhamnosus less then 1x10 9 cfu.

I wish i could buy this Florasan D


----------



## kenvh

strange, i did read this article too some days ago.

I see many people complain that probiotics make sibo worse!

maybe its bcoz we take D lactate strains.

D lactate we cant break down.

This probiotic is fully L lactate strains.

There are similar probiotics then this florasan.

customprobiotics is very similar and renew life also has a bifido probiotic with infantis, longum and bifidum.

only it has also lactis and breve with it also. but it has also only L lactate.

did someone try those similar D lactate free probiotics?


----------



## JonSnow

Thanks for the info joao370 and kenvh! I was planning on recreating as close as possible.


----------



## joao370

Hello Jon and Kenvh

John , In this days buying russian products are so dificult. In my case i think i will never be able to put my hand in this product. florasan D 

Kenvh did you find any similar product ?????? what do you think about this Kyolic Kyo-Dophilus 9

Could this be the best similar product ????


----------



## joao370

I forget , what about *gutpro* probiotic ???? , sorry but i can find a single probiotic that only have the strains of florasan D.


----------



## kenvh

hey guys..

a simular probiotic is this one:

http://www.customprobiotics.com/custom-probiotics-d-lactate.htm

or:

http://eu.iherb.com/Renew-Life-Ultimate-Flora-Probiotic-30-Billion-30-Veggie-Caps/64472

specially the customprobiotics is nearly the same.

I think the trial was only IBS-C sibo-c ? is this correct??


----------



## joao370

Hi Kenvh , did you think that we can buy florasan d here in Europe???

Did you really think that customprobiotic is the same as florasan d ??

I think the sibo c , was the target , yes.


----------



## kenvh

Hey joao..

I think it doesnt matter much.

Bcoz bifido bacteria have the power to replace others..

based on elaine from vicious cycle.

also... if bifido ferments foods.. it doesnt make hydrogen or methane gass... this means the sibo ibs gets less bloating...

less bloating means, less distention in gut muscle.. wich means, more motility power bcoz gut is relawed again.. wich means better motility.. wich means no more D or C

the two given probiotics an do the same in my believe..

http://www.custompro...s-d-lactate.htm

or:

http://eu.iherb.com/...ggie-Caps/64472


----------



## Penzel

Hey,

did anyone try either the custom or renew life?

Thanks


----------

